# Getting frustrated



## girlsaveyoursoul (Feb 8, 2013)

My husband and I had our first child in July 2010 and our second child in May 2012. Our second just turned 9 months old. We are both getting really frustrated in the bedroom because it takes me forever to have an orgasm. As in like, sometimes it can take an hour or more just to have one. 

Even when I play myself with my vibrator it can take me up to 1/2 an hour to have one. 

We both end up getting tired and bored because it takes so long. I come out feeling inadequate...and then he feels inadequate because he thinks he can't give me one. I've explained that it's nothing to do with him because I can't even get myself off quickly. Before having children I never had this issue. I was able to have a few orgasms during our lovemaking sessions.

I've been doing the kegals...yadda yadda...but what else can I do? I'm really hoping that childbirth didn't completely ruin the nerves down there.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

There was a pretty interesting discussion in the ladies lounge about benwa balls. You insert them and try to hold them in. And you gradually build up the weight that you're able to carry around. Sounds like they work wonders.

I've also read comments from some of the ladies that the sensation of sex after getting a full Brazilian wax is amazing. A lot of nerve endings are covered up with hair.


----------



## girlsaveyoursoul (Feb 8, 2013)

I've heard of those benwa balls before too, I've always been afraid they would just fall out LMAO. I guess you don't know until you try though, so maybe I'll look into picking some up.

Never heard of that about the wax before...hmmm *ponders*


----------

